
Roomba's Next Big Step Is Selling Maps of Your Home to the Highest Bidder - ColinWright
http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-of-your-home-to-t-1797187829/amp
======
tareqak
Other submissions: 1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679)

[http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-
of-...](http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-of-your-home-
to-t-1797187829/amp) (this thread)

 _Roomba 's Next Big Step Is Selling Maps of Your Home to the Highest Bidder_

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705)

[http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-
of-...](http://gizmodo.com/roombas-next-big-step-is-selling-maps-of-your-home-
to-t-1797187829)

 _Roomba 's Next Big Step Is Selling Maps of Your Home to the Highest Bidder_

3\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842822)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16021610/irobot-roomba-
ho...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16021610/irobot-roomba-homa-map-
data-sale)

 _Roombas have been busy mapping our homes, and now that data could be up for
sale_

Other sources: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-irobot-strategy-
idUSKBN1A...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-irobot-strategy-
idUSKBN1A91A5)

 _Roomba vacuum maker iRobot betting big on the 'smart' home_

(Techmeme headline for the above: _Roomba vacuum maker iRobot hopes to sell
its users ' floor plan data, seeking deals with Amazon, Apple, and Alphabet_
(I couldn't submit this Reuters source to HN).

Edit: formatting

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed, so this submission was first, but another submission got the
attention, comments, and up-votes.

Fortune favours the lucky ...

~~~
tareqak
I commiserate with your plight :P . I do think the points from upvotes are
useful as proxy for the latent demand for newsworthy news on the part of
members. As such, they should probably be split in some fashion (e.g.
weighted).

